# Favourite Chaos Spawn?



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

1)









2)









3)









4)










Which spawn do you like the most based on how it looks?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Have to say number 2 just for the one on the right- its just what I expect a spawn of chaos to look like. It looks lethal, weird enough to be chaotic but still identifiable (you can tell where the head is meant to be for example)... the paint job is pretty nice too


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Have to say number 2 just for the one on the right- its just what I expect a spawn of chaos to look like. It looks lethal, weird enough to be chaotic but still identifiable (you can tell where the head is meant to be for example)... the paint job is pretty nice too


Nice choice, I like how the guy/gal did the eye on the model.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I must say i prefer the old one (#1). Because its body does look very chaotic and its the only one of them that couldn't have been made by a 7-year-old in art class.
And it looks lethal. Few of the others seem to be capable of killing anything at all...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I like 4, I have a soft spot for the classic models


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like the current plastic kit a lot (which is both 2 and 3). The number of unique spawn you can make out of that box is functionally limitless, even without breaking out the putty and a knife. It's important that there not really be a "fixed" spawn model like 1-- for a while, that was the only spawn model available, and spawn models should be completely unique, I think. 

For the sake of argument, 4 is Scyla Anfingrimm. While he's a spawn and has a lot in common with them in game terms, Scyla Anfingrimm is a 135-point apocalypse. He straight up murders stuff-- other spawn are great as unbreakable units that can tie down an enemy unit for a turn or two, but Scyla wins combats. I bring him at 2250 because if I bring two spawn with the Mark of Khorne, I end up with 20 points left over, and there's nothing to do with it. If I bring a spawn with the Mark and Scyla, I'm at 2250 even. But it turns out that he bails me out of ridiculous situations on the table. He's really rather undercosted, in my opinion. The model's ugly as sin though, so I just use a Minotaur Lord model with freehand Khorne stuff on it as a "counts as."


----------

